# Are there any Composers you haven't yet gotten around to?



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Which composers (that you are quite interested in) have you not yet gotten around to?

To clarify, I am wondering whether there is any composer that you are interested in, but have not yet gotten around to hearing more than just a few works by, if any.

For example, I have been interested in Dvořák for a while, but I have only ever heard three of his symphonies (and I only know one of them relatively well).


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I've probably only gotten around to about 10% of all the Classical composers out there... and that might be pushing it. I've always thought I had pretty eclectic taste, but when I look in this way, I seem pretty narrow. Ha


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Liszt and Chopin are two major composers I haven't really delved into much. I have no recordings for either. There aren't any works I've heard by either that have really moved me yet.


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

I suffer from a complete disinterest in Brahms.

Maybe I should try his Third Racket.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

ribonucleic said:


> I suffer from a complete disinterest in Brahms.
> 
> Maybe I should try his Third Racket.


Fawlty Towers reference?


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Fawlty Towers reference?


Unless he actually has an opus by that name.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

My gosh, are there _any_? I've probably only gotten around to .001% of the composers out there!

In terms of the ones I want to get to know better, I still need to get to know Bach, Mozart, and Beethoven better. I think I've heard most of the most famous works of the 100 or so most famous composers, with some gaps of course. So mostly I want to hear the stuff I've heard more times, to get to know it better.

The biggest gaps that come to mind readily are that I haven't heard several of Bruckner's symphonies, a few of Wagner's operas, a few of Scriabin's works for piano. I'll get 'round to 'em if I get time!

The composers I'm most drawn to, that I want to get to know better, are for some reason Dohnanyi, Kodaly, Martinu, Janacek, and Nono; but the era that I'm most drawn to is the Renaissance. I really want to get to know Renaissance music better. It's a bit hard to explore what I want to, with all that Haydn and Mozart and Brahms and Stravinsky and Schoenberg in the "music I ought to know better" file, but I hope I get around to it gradually.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

science said:


> My gosh, are there _any_? I've probably only gotten around to .001% of the composers out there!
> 
> In terms of the ones I want to get to know better, I still need to get to know Bach, Mozart, and Beethoven better. I think I've heard most of the most famous works of the 100 or so most famous composers, with some gaps of course. So mostly I want to hear the stuff I've heard more times, to get to know it better.
> 
> ...


Medieval-Renassance is amazing. Make sure to check out the conductor Jordi Savall. Always top-notch and interesting projects he gets into.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll assume you mean not too obscure composers, but even in my several decades of listening there are quite a few I've never investigated very well.

The first name that comes to mind is *Schoenberg*. The few works I've tried have had little effect for me. Pelleas und Melisande is the only piece I remember much about.

Then from various lists:

Boccherini
Cage
Glazunov
Korngold
Satie
Smetana
Villa-Lobos

I'm only counting those I'm kind of interested in. There's a huge list of bigger names I'm probably not interested in, mostly opera composers like Verdi and Puccini, and lighter fare like the Strausses, Arthur Sulliven, etc. I've probably stepped on a lot of toes with these comments. Sorry. I'm not excluding these genres forever, but I'm not getting any younger.

If I dipped into the lesser-knowns my list would be very long and boring.

[Edit: I'd better add Myaskovsky to the want-to-explore list too. I have a couple of his works, but his output is mind boggling, and people here rave about him.]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Vesuvius said:


> Medieval-Renassance is amazing. Make sure to check out the conductor Jordi Savall. Always top-notch and interesting projects he gets into.


Yeah, I'm down with Savall a bit.

The truth is I appreciate quite a few folks - Stephen Rice and the Brabant Ensemble, Harry Christophers and The Sixteen, Paul Van Nevel and the Huelgas Ensmemble, Edward Wickham and the Clerks' Group, Christopher Page and Gothic Voices, Dominique Vellard and the Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Paul McCreesh, Cinquecento, the Hilliard Ensemble, Ensemble Unicorn, Sequentia, the Oni Wytars Ensemble, even the dreaded Tallis Scholars! - at least as much as I appreciate Savall. I think I will like the Blue Heron Ensemble up there with them too if I get a chance to know their music!


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

science said:


> Yeah, I'm down with Savall a bit.
> 
> The truth is I appreciate quite a few folks - Stephen Rice and the Brabant Ensemble, Harry Christophers and The Sixteen, Paul Van Nevel and the Huelgas Ensmemble, Edward Wickham and the Clerks' Group, Christopher Page and Gothic Voices, Dominique Vellard and the Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Paul McCreesh, Cinquecento, the Hilliard Ensemble, Ensemble Unicorn, Sequentia, the Oni Wytars Ensemble, even the dreaded Tallis Scholars! - at least as much as I appreciate Savall. I think I will like the Blue Heron Ensemble up there with them too if I get a chance to know their music!


Welp, a lot of those are new to me... so, now I've got some checking up to do.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Vesuvius said:


> Welp, a lot of those are new to me... so, now I've got some checking up to do.


Oh, have fun, man. It's a lovely little niche... you know every classical music fan's favorite word is "neglected," and all this Renaissance music getting recorded has been "neglected" far too long!

You know, how many of us have heard even half a dozen of Palestrina's or Josquin's works. Palestrina! Josquin! Some of the greatest composers in history! _Neglected!_


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

science said:


> My gosh, are there _any_? I've probably only gotten around to .001% of the composers out there! ....
> 
> The biggest gaps that come to mind readily are that I haven't heard several of Bruckner's symphonies, a few of Wagner's operas, a few of Scriabin's works for piano. I'll get 'round to 'em if I get time!
> 
> The composers I'm most drawn to, that I want to get to know better, are for some reason Dohnanyi, Kodaly, Martinu, Janacek, and Nono; but the era that I'm most drawn to is the Renaissance. I really want to get to know Renaissance music better...


science, Concerning getting to know Renaissance music better: Over on your "please help me by recommending recordings" thread, you've gotten a couple of recommendations within the Renaissance realm:

"3 recommendations: 
Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow - SimonNZ, ptr, alypius
...
2 recommendations:
Josquin (1450): De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO - Alypius, SimonNZ"

David Munrow & the Early Music Consort of London's _Art of the Netherlands_ is an immensely entertaining anthology. Manfred Cordes & the Weser Renaissance Bremen's performance of Josquin's motets is simply stunning. If you enjoy that, follow up with their _Josquin Desprez: Missa Ave maris stella_ (CPO, 2012). To my ear, they are taking Renaissance performances to a whole new level. I would also recommend the dazzling performances of De Labyrintho (_Musica Symbolica_, Stradivarius, 2006; _Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae_, Stradivarius, 2010)

As for Kodaly, Martinu, and Janacek, what do have or what have you heard of these composers that you enjoy? There's lots to recommend.

As for Scriabin, you can get the complete solo piano works, an 8 disc set, for around $20. The performance by Maria Lettberg is competent, not dazzling, but at least you can get everything. For dazzling, try Olli Mustonen, Marc-Andre Hamelin, and/or Yevgeny Sudbin; Hamelin does only the Sonatas, and the other two choose excellent selections. Scriabin was one of the best discoveries I made just a few years ago.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> For example, I have been interested in Dvořák for a while, but I have only ever heard three of his symphonies (and I only know one of them relatively well).


Istvan Kertesz' cycle of the complete symphonies of Dvorak have recently been re-released for an excellent price (and they throw in the overtures and Requiem). I had read for years about how superb Kertesz's performance was and stumbled upon his version of #6 and got a feel for his work. So when the box was re-released a couple of months ago, I snapped it up. One of the best purchases of the year.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Alypius said:


> science, Concerning getting to know Renaissance music better: Over on your "please help me by recommending recordings", you've gotten a couple of recommendations within the Renaissance realm:
> 
> "3 recommendations:
> Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow - SimonNZ, ptr, alypius
> ...


I have ordered the Art of the Netherlands CD, but I will have to wait for my mother to mail it to me because I sent it to the wrong address....

I haven't ordered that Josquin CD yet, because it's still fairly low on the list, and I have most of that on other recordings, so I will wait to see whether it gets pushed more. It is on my wish list anyway, and I might get it eventually no matter what happens with the recommendations project. But there is a lot of stuff on my wish list.... And a lot that I already own that I need to listen to more!

The CPO Josquin and the Scriabin box are both on my wish list.

In terms of what I've heard by Janacek, Martinu, Kodaly - lots of stuff! Most of their most famous stuff, too much to list (about 17 hours of Janacek, 9 hours of Martinu, 12 hours of Kodaly, not counting opera on DVD. It's mostly not that I haven't heard stuff once or twice, just a lot of stuff that I want to get to know better.

Of those three, only Martinu has a lot of stuff that I haven't heard at all! Most of his symphonies, piano concertos, the Greek Passion.... But Reicha, Telemann, Norgard, Gluck, Offenbach, Taverner, Delius, Bantock, Palestrina, Lachenmann, and Rossini are a few more whose music I've barely heard.

Got a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Alypius said:


> Istvan Kertesz' cycle of the complete symphonies of Dvorak have recently been re-released for an excellent price (and they throw in the overtures and Requiem).... One of the best purchases of the year.


I hadn't created this thread in order to fish for tips  but this tip is certainly appreciated, Alypius


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Much of my effort in the last four or five years has been pursuing this very question. So let me first answer the inverse of the question, namely, composers that I finally did get around to. There were a few big names that I had neglected for years: Brahms, Schubert, Schumann, Shostakovich. They were, to some extent, an acquired taste for me -- but I feel so enriched in delving deeply into their works. I now own most of their major works -- and return to them often. Others I explored in the last few years were somewhat less-known names, and a few are well off-the-beaten path:

Alexander Scriabin
Albert Roussel
Bohuslav Martinu
Charles Koechlin
Einojuhani Rautavaara
Elliott Carter
Ferruccio Busoni
Guy Ropartz
Gyorgy Ligeti
Heitor Villa-Lobos
Henri Dutilleux 
Joaquin Turina
Joseph-Ermend Bonnal
Karol Szymanowski
Leos Janacek
Lou Harrison
Nikolai Kapustin
Nikolai Medtner 
Nikolai Myaskovsky
Per Norgard 
Witold Lutoslawski
Vagn Holmboe
Zoltan Kodaly 
and most recently Toru Takemitsu. 

Exploring these have enriched my life, moved my heart, tantalized my mind, and opened me to all sorts of brilliant sound worlds. I treasure the richness of what I have gathered of their compositions and am, at the same time, conscious of how much of their works I've yet to hear. 

A batch of others I dipped into a bit (and maybe own a disc or so of their works), but still have a rather sketchy sense of the full scope of their oeuvre and look to explore further: Tomas Luis de Victoria, Frescobaldi, Orlando Gibbons, Pergolesi, Heinrich Schütz, Ernest Bloch, Mieczyslaw Weinberg, Sofia Gubaidulina, Krzysztof Penderecki, Wolfgang Rihm, Pascal Dusapin.

Others I've not gotten around to at all, but would like to: Johann Baptist Vanhal, Lilli Boulanger, Anton Aresky, Rued Langgard, Carl Ruggles, Arthur Honegger, Ernst Krenek, Robert Simpson, Hans Werner Henze, Harrison Birtwistle, Peteris Vasks, Peter Eötvös, Tristan Murail, Giacinto Scelsi, Bruno Maderna, Beat Furrer.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Alypius said:


> Much of my effort in the last four or five years has been pursuing this very question. So let me first answer the inverse of the question, namely, composers that I finally did get around to. There were a few big names that I had neglected for years: Brahms, Schubert, Schumann, Shostakovich. They were, to some extent, an acquired taste for me -- but I feel so enriched in delving deeply into their works. I now own most of their major works -- and return to them often. Others I explored in the last few years were somewhat less-known well names, and a few well off-the-beaten path:
> 
> Alexander Scriabin
> Albert Roussel
> ...


Nice list! Honneger, Henze, Murail, Furrer are all near the top of my list too!

Victoria and Schutz I've explored a bit, and Victoria has become one of my favorites.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

science said:


> I have ordered the Art of the Netherlands CD, but I will have to wait for my mother to mail it to me because I sent it to the wrong address....
> 
> I haven't ordered that Josquin CD yet, because it's still fairly low on the list, and I have most of that on other recordings, so I will wait to see whether it gets pushed more. It is on my wish list anyway, and I might get it eventually no matter what happens with the recommendations project. But there is a lot of stuff on my wish list.... And a lot that I already own that I need to listen to more!
> 
> ...


science, Glad to hear that the _Art of the Netherlands_ is on the way. It's great fun -- and touches on all sorts of landmark works. You and I have about the same amount of Janacek. I don't have the operas -- one of things I need to pick up.

I have about 1/3 more Martinu than you (about 15 hours worth). When you say "most of his symphonies, piano concertos", am I correct in reading that you _do_ have them? If not, his complete symphonies are excellent -- and inexpensive (I recommend the Bryden Thomson though the Jarvi set is also excellent); so too are his piano concertos (I recommend the Emil Leichner complete concertos). If I remember right, you have on order the new Steven Isserlis performance of the Cello Sonatas -- those compositions are among the finest chamber works for cello in the 20th century. Great stuff. For me, Martinu's real masterpiece is the Double Concerto for 2 string orchestras, piano, and percussion. I think of it as Martinu's answer to Bartok's Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta. I presume that you also have _Les Fresques de Piero della Francesca_. The Violin Concertos are superb (I recommend the performance by Josef Suk, with Vaclav Neumann and the Czech Philharmonic). The Piano Quintets are quite striking. As you noted, Martinu has a lot of stuff. All that I've heard has something of interest even when it's not at the level of some of those other works.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Alexander Tcherepnin and Allan Pettersson are two that spring to mind whose works I haven't heard a single note of yet - both sound promising from what I've read of their work plus reviews etc.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Alypius said:


> science, Glad to hear that the _Art of the Netherlands_ is on the way. It's great fun -- and touches on all sorts of landmark works. You and I have about the same amount of Janacek. I don't have the operas -- one of things I need to pick up.
> 
> I have about 1/3 more Martinu than you (about 15 hours worth). When you say "most of his symphonies, piano concertos", am I correct in reading that you _do_ have them? If not, his complete symphonies are excellent -- and inexpensive (I recommend the Bryden Thomson though the Jarvi set is also excellent); so too are his piano concertos (I recommend the Emil Leichner complete concertos). If I remember right, you have on order the new Steven Isserlis performance of the Cello Sonatas -- those compositions are among the finest chamber works for cello in the 20th century. Great stuff. For me, Martinu's real masterpiece is the Double Concerto for 2 string orchestras, piano, and percussion. I think of it as Martinu's answer to Bartok's Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta. I presume that you also have _Les Fresques de Piero della Francesca_. The Violin Concertos are superb (I recommend the performance by Josef Suk, with Vaclav Neumann and the Czech Philharmonic). The Piano Quintets are quite striking. As you noted, Martinu has a lot of stuff. All that I've heard has something of interest even when it's not at the level of some of those other works.


No, I meant that I don't have the symphonies, piano concertos, or The Greek Passion.

I just listened to the cello sonatas you recommended today and I enjoyed them. I will listen again!

One of the first Martinu works I loved is the Double Concerto. I can't remember whether that is the work that first wooed me or if it was Symphony #1 (the only one I've heard). It was one of those two; it was the Chandos Belohlavek disk anyway.

I think at this point my favorite Martinu work is the Field Mass. Have you heard that one?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I haven't gotten around to much Bruckner or Mahler as of yet. I can recognize that they're very skilled but their pieces are always so long, and I'm used to the wit and concentrated dynamics of Haydn. Maybe Haydn spoiled me in that way, hehe. But I do remember enjoying Bruckner's 9th and Mahler's 6th, which I have on CDs. I'll need to get back to those composers.

Other composers on my radar: Albinoni, Zelenka, Dvorak (I've heard several symphonies by him and always liked them, his Slavonic Dances are nice too), Brahms, Schumann (I'm familiar with the last two but I think I'll need to explore them more).


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Someone write me a massively high-value (good) check... or a significant amount in the form of a gift certificate, from stores which carry scores and recordings, _please!_

Oh, BTW, another endowment for that needed larger domicile to house those, too.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Can't really think of any specific names, but often when an "unknown" name within my sphere of interest comes up on the Current listening thread or other TC spaces I ad it to my get the CD/download it cue, some jump directly to the top of the list..

/ptr


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

ptr said:


> Can't really think of any specific names, but often when an "unknown" name within my sphere of interest comes up on the Current listening thread or other TC spaces I ad it to my get the CD/download it cue, some jump directly to the top of the list..
> 
> /ptr


ptr, I have to ask, what's up with the avatar? It's a bit freaky.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> ptr, I have to ask, what's up with the avatar? It's a bit freaky.


Nosferatu, it is supposed to be freaky! It is a silent horror movie by F.W. Murnau from 1921 and it has still not been surpassed in the genre much thanks to Max Schreck's immortal portrait of the lead.. The full title BTW is; Nosferatu, eine Symphonie des Grauens (a symphony or horrors), very apt for this place don't You think!










BTW, Hans Erdmann (1882-1942) wrote the very suggestive score, I'd love to hear more of his music to be on topic!

/ptr


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mieczysław Weinberg, Boris Tchaikovsky and Boris Tishchenko are three composers I really need to explore further.


----------



## Onder (Jan 2, 2014)

Bruckner. Messiaen. Hindemith. Probably some others.

I have heard some pieces of those composers but they never moved me or anything. But at the same time I'm pretty sure I just have to go deeper. It's on my list.

EDIT: Oh I love Bruckner's sacred works for instance but I've never really enjoyed his symphonies.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

ptr said:


> Nosferatu, it is supposed to be freaky! It is a silent horror movie by F.W. Murnau from 1921 and it has still not been surpassed in the genre much thanks to Max Schreck's immortal portrait of the lead.. The full title BTW is; Nosferatu, eine Symphonie des Grauens (a symphony or horrors), very apt for this place don't You think!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see - but you're not into metal by any chance?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I see - but you're not into metal by any chance?


Not the least, I think most "Metal" I've heard (and I have quite a few Metalhead mates) have no appeal at all, sure there are a few virtuosic individuals, but most of it are far to formulaic for my taste.

/ptr


----------



## stevens (Jun 23, 2014)

I have always avoided Mahler. I dont know why..


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

One of many that I am interested in, yet have not explored in any detail is Dave Brubeck. I understand that he was one of the Jazz greats; his excursions into Classical music (he studied composition with Darius Milhaud) are not that well known to the general public. I only have a couple of his pieces on CD, and would be interested in listening to his 'Pange Lingua Variations' as it is supposed to reference Gregorian Chant.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Beat Furrer
Henry Cowell
Kalevi Aho
Tan Dun


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Pierre Boulez


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Starting from the beginning of the alphabetical list of composers whose works have been enshrined in the "Talk Classical Project," the first composer who's works are unfamiliar to me is Peter Abelard.

I haven't read further, but there may be others.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Especially, on top of my head:

1) mainly moderately-modern American 20th Century - not that I haven´t heard anything by them, but - Diamond, Schuman, Piston, Persichetti etc.
2) Renaissance vocal (same)
3) late 20th Century German (same)
4) the Couperins and Lully (same)
5) Stockhausen & Xenakis (same)

more too ...


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I haven't really gotten into any Medeaval, Rennaicance, and most Baroque and Classical (I only really listen to Bach and Vivaldi, and Mozart and Beethoven [some Haydn and Clementi]).

Specific names?
- Ligeti
- Stockhausen
- Xenakis
- Penderecki
- Borodin (Among other big Russian names)
- Hindemith
- probably more than I can think of right now


----------



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

I've gotten around to very few composers. Thus there are many more for me to listen to.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Some composers that I would like to investigate:
- Karl Amadeus Hartmann
- Nikolai Myaskovsky
- Federico Mompou
- Mieczysław Weinberg

I've heard only a little (or none) from them.

Aside from the names above, there are HUGE SWATHES of "core classical music" that I've never heard or given only cursory listens. This is particularly true of Austro-Germanic repertory. For example, I've been focused on Beethoven's and Haydn's piano sonatas lately. Many of these fantastic works are new to me -- particularly the Haydn sonatas. It's been a truckload of fun discovering this great music.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

This is often a strategic avoidance for me. Most of my current listening involves in depth exploration of the chamber music of Schubert and Mendelssohn, the symphonies of Mendelssohn, Brahms, and Mahler, and lesser known works of Beethoven and Bach. That's already a lifetime's worth of music. I've purposely held back on exploring Tchaikovsky, Borodin, Prokofiev, Glazunov, and Shostakovich as I'm saving them for the long New York winter, in extremely stereotypical fashion. I've always been very seasonal with my music and the Soviet invasion seems well suited for winter. I've got Sibelius, Bruckner, Saint-Saens, and Debussy scheduled for next Spring. If this sounds too regimented for you then enjoy not being me. I'll survive. 

Additionally, I've dabbled but barely scratched the surface of two giants: Mozart and Haydn. Typically, with other genres of music, I've heard the best and dabble in the rest. With my holding back on these two greats it's the equivalent of owning the entire catalogs of The Beatles and Led Zeppelin, yet saving them for a rainy day. Just knowing I have brilliant music waiting in the wings, and music I'll undoubtably love, brings me great comfort.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Mieczysław Weinberg, Boris Tchaikovsky and Boris Tishchenko are three composers I really need to explore further.


Three excellent composers whose works are definitely worth exploring (Tishchenko a challenge to absorb, but intriguing nonetheless). I would also recommend Edison Denisov & Rodion Shchedrin quite highly.

I second Myaskovsky & Glazunov.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I try to listen to an enormous variety of composers, often inspired by the Current Listening thread and backed up by online music streaming (a gift from heaven?). But I still have too much to explore on the genre of operas, even the war horses (much from Verdi, Mozart, Wagner, Puccini, Rossini, etc) are still a mystery to me. I think the main obstacle is that I need to watch the performance and follow a libretto, so it takes much more effort and concentration than to listen to non-vocal stuff while at work.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Telemann, and I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Telemann, and I'm in no hurry.


This sums up my attitude to the question .... no, not the dismissal of Telemann (who wrote some fine music) but that if I really wanted to, I would already have explored a particular composer.

Yes, of course there is always more to discover (and a great joy that prospect is) and no, I haven't heard everything I would like to (even on my shelves alone there are hundreds of CDs that I have enjoyed but don't know particularly well) but if someone's music really appeals to me, then I make the effort to indulge my pleasure


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> This sums up my attitude to the question .... no, not the dismissal of Telemann (who wrote some fine music) but that if I really wanted to, I would already have explored a particular composer.
> 
> Yes, of course there is always more to discover (and a great joy that prospect is) and no, I haven't heard everything I would like to (even on my shelves alone there are hundreds of CDs that I have enjoyed but don't know particularly well) but if someone's music really appeals to me, then I make the effort to indulge my pleasure


I've been listening for a long long time. Proof is the 10-37 "Yes, Dear!!" 's that my significant other has me drilled into saying each and every day. So as a listener, forgive me if I appear to be a bit jaded.

So pardon me, if I'm not leaping to buy Boulez' Greatest Hits at this time.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I honestly must say I've barely scratched the surface with Stockhausen, outside of some of his really interesting theories about music. I've listened to pieces like Gruppen, and Kreuzspiel, some of his Klavierstucke, the Helicopter String Quartet, and several of his electronic works. I rather like most of what I've heard, but it didn't get me digging in deep as much as the music of Ligeti or Schnittke have. If somebody big on Stockhausen could recommend me some stuff I'd like to check out more  Especially if you can recommend any CDs with his work on them. I have the old electronic music record "Adventures in Sound" with three Stockhausen pieces that are rather cool.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

I know these composers but I haven't fully explored their repertoires yet, I know Beethoven's symphonies like the back of my hand but I'm not too familiar with his chamber works. Same goes for Brahms. I've never listened to any complete work by Bach. With Mahler, Bruckner and Tchaikovsky, I've yet to hear all of their symphonies. 

- Mozart's piano concertos
- Bach
- Beethoven's chamber music 
- Brahms' chamber music
- Bruckner's symphonies 1, 2, 3, 5, 6
- Tchaikovsky's first three symphonies/ballets 
- Mahler's symphonies 3, 7, 8

There's so many modern composers I want to give a chance, I've listened to Schoenberg and Stravinsky's early works but I know that's only the tip of the iceberg. Not to mention the wide variety of other 20th century composers that I've yet to explore. One lifetime isn't enough!!


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh there are quite a few. 
Off the top of my head there's Sweelink (sp) Dutilleux and Fasch.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Many, many, many: too many for one brief lifetime.

I hope to listen to more Stravinsky, Milhaud, Britten, Kurtag, Ligeti, Cage, Charles Ives and William Schuman over the next few months. Especially Stravinsky who I think I probably would like, based on the relatively little I've heard. 

But we'll see how it goes. The trouble is, I'm always drawn back to what I've already heard and liked, or been intrigued by, or disliked but want to try again.

So - I refer you back to my opening statement!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

stevens said:


> I have always avoided Mahler. I dont know why..


You poor, poor man - I implore you not to punish yourself for much longer.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Too many.
Among them are Mahler, Rachmaninoff, Hindemith, Walton and Bruckner.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Too many.
> Among them are Mahler, Rachmaninoff, Hindemith, Walton and Bruckner.


You poor, poor man - I implore you not to punish yourself much longer.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Q. Are there any composers that you haven't yet gotten around to?

A. Yep! My ignorance is *awesome*.  Will just pick three that I *should* get around to & have been putting off, sort of.

*Rameau* - I have rather got stuck on Lully.
*Monteverdi *- because his reputation is so great & he's a link between my two favourite eras, Early Music & Baroque.
*Haydn *- despite his towering stature, he isn't played on the radio as much as Bach, Mozart & Beethoven, so I haven't picked up any knowledge 'by default', and the fact that he's so prolific has daunted me. But after admitting this, I'm going into hidin'.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

I feel quite ashamed writing this...







*Chostakovitch* - Except a few of his string quartets, I cannot remeber having listened to anything else, even one of his symphonies...
*Ravel* - Ouch. I definitely need to have something more serious than his Boléro. ta - takata ta - takata tata ta - takata ta - takata takatatakata ta...
*Massenet* - I don't listen that much to opera music.
And a handful of other names which are currently mentionned throughout this forum remain unknown for me: Bax, Honnegger, Weber & Webern, Scarlatti, etc.

It won't get bored until a long, long time...


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Alypius said:


> science, Concerning getting to know Renaissance music better: Over on your "please help me by recommending recordings" thread, you've gotten a couple of recommendations within the Renaissance realm:
> 
> "3 recommendations:
> Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow - SimonNZ, ptr, alypius
> ...


Have you heard A Sei Voci for the Josquin "Missa Ave maris stella"? I think they understand Renaissance style better, there's more polyphonic clarity, somewhat faster tempi and better phrasing. The performance you recommended is more in the style of what modern ears are accustomed to, but I think that anyone interested in acquiring an understanding of Josquin should at least try A Sei Voci's performance as an alternative.

A word of warning though, their other Josquin recordings can be muddy and they often use instrumental accompaniment in them, so my recommendation for their "Missa Ave maris stella" shouldn't be seen to apply to everything they're recorded, although much of it is still preferable in some ways to some other recordings of the same material. For example, if you compare their credo from "Missa Hercules dux ferrariae", they sing some leading tones which both De Labyrintho and The Hilliard Ensemble leave out, preferring subtonics. In a few cases, A Sei Voci is obviously in the right, and in a few other, more controversial cases their interpretation ends up sounding better, I think.

I think Dufay has been blessed with the most consistently best interpreters: the Binchois Consort and the Huelgas Ensemble. They know their musica ficta AND how to phrase and in what kind of environment. I guess that for later music there is still a bias in the recording industry for a more "choral", slower, reverberant, little phrasing type of interpretation over the more lively historical style, and perhaps some bias for a more "modal" sounding style than what was the real historical reality (lots of leading tones, not just at the ends of sections but also at the points where individual voices seem to cadence briefly).


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Two that spring to mind right now-Nielsen and Grieg. I have no Nielsen whatsoever (recommendations? ) and one (cheap) disk of Grieg containing the piano concerto in A and the Peer Gynt suite.
Need to explore Grieg further!


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

LarryShone said:


> I have no Nielsen whatsoever (recommendations? )-


My (humble) advice for Nielsen symphonies: Blomstedt & San Fransisco Orchestra or Neeme Järvi & Gotheburg Symfoniker (I'm very satisfacted with this one!). Salonen and Vänskä have also recorded the cycle, but I don't know what they are worth...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

LarryShone said:


> I have no Nielsen whatsoever (recommendations? ) and one (cheap) disk of Grieg containing the piano concerto in A and the Peer Gynt suite.
> Need to explore Grieg further!


Nielsen: an alternative for the symphonies is his 3 concertos (available on one Naxos CD).
Grieg: I'd go for the Holberg suite, Lyric suite and Two elegiac pieces next.


----------



## Onder (Jan 2, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> Nielsen: an alternative for the symphonies is his 3 concertos (available on one Naxos CD).


Or a Chandos one.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I can safely say I have only scratched the surface of even the most famous composers.
The trouble is too many options and too little time. I love many of the works with which I am familiar, so there is always a trade off between listening again to a favourite or trying something new. An example is my slow progress into Mahler, as it takes time to appreciate these works.
Another problem for me is the ready availability of the whole repertoire. In the past I would visit the local classical music store every month or so and buy 2 or 3 discs perhaps spending £30 plus. Now for less outlay I have Spotify and the vast digital download services. The choice now is overwhelming and TC adds suggestions galore for me such as the Saturday Symphony, a particular favourite of mine.
However I am not complaining instead I am going to listen to Mahler 6th


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Stravinsky. I have Firebird and Rite of Spring. What else has he done of note?
Also Richard Strauss. I have none of his at all and am only familiar with Also Sprach Zarathustra mainly because of my favourite movie.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

LarryShone said:


> Stravinsky. I have Firebird and Rite of Spring. What else has he done of note?


Plenty! First there's his other great ballets, such as Petrushka, Agon, Pulcinella, and The Fairy's Kiss, among many others. Then there are great chamber pieces like his Octet and Ragtime, L'Histoire du soldat, and his Mass. There's the Symphony of Psalms, The Flood, the Requiem Canticles. Stravinsky wrote tons of great music. Tons of people only give his first three ballets any attention, but thats just foolish.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

BurningDesire said:


> Plenty! First there's his other great ballets, such as Petrushka, Agon, Pulcinella, and The Fairy's Kiss, among many others. Then there are great chamber pieces like his Octet and Ragtime, L'Histoire du soldat, and his Mass. There's the Symphony of Psalms, The Flood, the Requiem Canticles. Stravinsky wrote tons of great music. Tons of people only give his first three ballets any attention, but thats just foolish.


Not so much foolish but more a case of what is commonly put out there.
Like Smetana. Google smetana, visit a music store and look up smetana and all you'll find is Ma Vlast!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

LarryShone said:


> Also Richard Strauss. I have none of his at all and am only familiar with Also Sprach Zarathustra mainly because of my favourite movie.


Don Juan, Till Eulenspiegel's lustige Streiche, Also sprach Zarathustra (not just the intro), Don Quixote, Eine Alpensinfonie, Metamorphosen, Vier letzte Lieder.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll throw in a few more of my favorites by R. Strauss.

_Ein Heldenleben
Aus Italien _
_Josephslegende_ ballet (there is an excellent suite; I don't know if the full ballet is worth listening to)
_Oboe Concerto_
_Duet-Concertino_ for clarinet, bassoon, and strings
_Burleske_
music from _Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme_ (not just the standard suite)

He wrote many operas. I like parts of _Der Rosenkavalier_, _Salome_, and _Ariadne auf Naxos_. _Capriccio_ has a nice introduction for string sextet. If you're not an opera fan, I'd guess that _Salome_ and _Elektra_ may contain little "filler", since I think they're both pretty short. 



Art Rock said:


> Don Juan, Till Eulenspiegel's lustige Streiche, Also sprach Zarathustra (not just the intro), Don Quixote, Eine Alpensinfonie, Metamorphosen, Vier letzte Lieder.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

*some composers I'd like to learn better*

Liszt 
Berlioz

Also, many "modern" or "modern-sounding" composers, such as 
Schoenberg
Berg
Webern
Ligeti
Messaien


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

LarryShone said:


> Stravinsky. I have Firebird and Rite of Spring. What else has he done of note?


Consider _The Works of Igor Stravinsky_ (Sony, 2007) -- It's 22 discs for $30 via Amazon sellers for a new box, $21 for a used one. Towards the end of his career, Columbia got Stravinsky to record more or less his complete works. (His associate Robert Craft also played a big role in preparing the orchestras). These are often excellent performances and (mostly) fine quality analog recordings. It has the big three ballets (you didn't list _Petrouchka_) -- in fact, both the full ballets and the briefer revised orchestral suites. But there are so many others. Let me second a number of those that Burning Desire cited and add a couple of others:

*Symphony in Three Movements
*Symphony of Psalms
*Soldier's Tale (_Histoire du soldat_)
*Agon
*Symphony in C
*Pulcinella
*The Wedding (_Noces_)
*Song of the Nightingale (_Le chant du rossignol_) -- both the orchestral suite and the opera
*Ebony Concerto
*Symphonies of Wind Instruments
*Octet (for wind instruments) 
*Requiem Canticles










There are certainly better performances of this or that work. But this is a great place to start -- and a valuable historical document.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Loads. I've just started on the Fitzwilliam virginal book and there are people like Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck, Ferdinando Richardson, Richard Farnaby and so forth. Then there are those lovely Baroque composers.

So much good music - so little time.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Telemann, and I'm in no hurry.


Ha! Neither am I. From what I've heard of him so far, I am not too impressed, although his Trumpet Concerto isn't bad.



TurnaboutVox said:


> *Many, many, many: too many for one brief lifetime.*


Yup, this pretty much sums it all up.



Haydn man said:


> In the past I would visit the local classical music store every month or so and buy 2 or 3 discs perhaps spending £30 plus.


2 or 3??? My Lord... what discipline!!!

I have approx 2100 Classical CD's and I feel I've only scratched the surface of what I want to explore. I have a lot of the Prominent works by many composers but I have yet to delve deeply into many, such as:

- Bartok (I Have Only 11 pieces of his)
- Berlioz (I have only 11)
- Boulez 
- Britten (7)
- Bruch (3)
- Bruckner (Symphonies & Te Deum)
- Carter
- Crumb
- Glass (1)
- Gazunov (1)
- Górecki (1)
- Grieg (5)
- Ives (1)
- Lauridsen (5)
- Mahler (All his Symphonies (some multiple versions), Das Klagende Lied, and a few other Lieder - I need to explore more of his music)
- Messiaen 
- Prokofiev (4)
- Saint-Saens (8)
- Schoenberg (1)
- Shostakovich (6)
- Stockhausen 
- Stravinsky (5)
- Tchaikovsky (16 - I only have Symph 4 & 6 and a few excerpts of 2 ballets - A long way to go with him)
- Vaughan Williams (3)
- Wagner (I have nothing but a CD of overtures)
- Walton (1)
- Weber (4 Piano Sonatas)

And so many others.

V


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Dare I say it but I prefer Telemann to (what Ive heard so far of) Bach!


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

LarryShone said:


> Dare I say it but I prefer Telemann to (what Ive heard so far of) Bach!


Just when I and everyone else here was starting to like you Larry, you had to go and write that!

[sigh - shaking head, walking away in utter disappointment]



V


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Varick said:


> Just when I and everyone else here was starting to like you Larry, you had to go and write that!
> 
> [sigh - shaking head, walking away in utter disappointment]
> 
> ...


Lol its ok. I've only heard a little Bach and my tastes are changing as I get older. I used to hate the Brandenburg concertos but I heard a snippet the other day and quite liked it!
I love his Tocatta and fugue, a perennial favourite, and Air on a G string, and am learning to like more.
Oh I also have a disk of Goldberg variations on Sony which is spoiled by Gould's moaning and humming!
Want a different interpretation of that.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

LarryShone said:


> Two that spring to mind right now-Nielsen and Grieg. I have no Nielsen whatsoever (recommendations? )





omega said:


> My (humble) advice for Nielsen symphonies: Blomstedt & San Fransisco Orchestra or Neeme Järvi & Gotheburg Symfoniker (I'm very satisfacted with this one!).


I've enjoyed Ole Schmidt's recordings with the London SO:


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

LarryShone said:


> Lol its ok. I've only heard a little Bach and my tastes are changing as I get older. I used to hate the Brandenburg concertos but I heard a snippet the other day and quite liked it!
> I love his Tocatta and fugue, a perennial favourite, and Air on a G string, and am learning to like more.
> Oh I also have a disk of Goldberg variations on Sony which is spoiled by Gould's moaning and humming!
> Want a different interpretation of that.


He is the greatest composer to ever live. Listen through Gould's humming, and you will be opened up to a world of Bach like no other can show you. Unfortunately anything outside of the Baroque era that Gould does is usually a disaster.

If you must get a different recording, I can't recommend enough Andrei Gavrilov's Goldbergs. It is fantastic!

I have over 110 Bach Cd's alone. The man was a music god! There is still hope for you my young padawan!

V


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Not sure about that. I saw a youtube video of Gould playing a later composer and it was very good


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I haven't heard everything he's ever played, but I have heard him play Beethoven, Brahms, Schumann, & R. Strauss. It's just awful! However, his Bach is divine!

V


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Each to his or her own.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Varick said:


> I haven't heard everything he's ever played, but I have heard him play Beethoven, Brahms, Schumann, & R. Strauss. It's just awful! However, his Bach is divine!
> 
> V


Got to say Im with Larry on this one... I will give you some of his Beethoven recordings (some are quite strikingly fresh), and there's no disputing his Mozart interpretations are really sort of well... ridiculous (very utterly in fact).

However I love Gould's Brahms and his Strauss. I will admit I don't at all care for Schumann so I don't know how to compare Gould's version because I've never cared to go any farther than that... but he also does a terrific Haydn and Scarlatti. Sorry just my two cents on it...


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Concerning the OP... I have never really gotten around to the following but am intrigued:

Bruckner, Sibelius, Dvorak, Tishchenko, and Carter.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Fugue Meister said:


> Concerning the OP... I have never really gotten around to the following but am intrigued:
> 
> Bruckner, Sibelius, Dvorak, Tishchenko, and Carter.


Oh you must get round to Dvorak at least! And some lovely Sibelius tone poems (I dont care much for his symphonies)


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

Fugue Meister said:


> Concerning the OP... I have never really gotten around to the following but am intrigued:
> 
> Bruckner, Sibelius, Dvorak, Tishchenko, and Carter.


Bruckner and Sibelius symphonic cycles are among my all time favorites. You are lucky to still have the opportunity to discover these treasures!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Fugue Meister said:


> I have never really gotten around to the following but am intrigued: Bruckner, Sibelius, Dvorak, Tishchenko, and Carter.


Carter was a _great_ discovery I made rather late. I don't know how I could have been into the music I was and not have known his music sooner 

It was only in the last two years that I decided to try some of Sibelius and Bruckner's symphonies. Sibelius was a _huge_ surprise, as I had never heard any music quite like it and it put a lot of later composers into perspective for me. Bruckner ties in with the heyday of the Wiener Klassic and Mahler. He was just a little bit difficult for me, but only because I found him slightly repetitious (I started with his Eighth). I have read that his style is strongly influenced by his primary instrument, the pipe organ. Odd as it might sound, this knowledge helped me put his expanded symphonies more into an understandable framework and I have become a fan. He is _definitely_ a must!


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Carter? I am not familiar with that name!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

LarryShone said:


> Carter? I am not familiar with that name!


American Composer, died recently about 2 years ago I think. He was like 105 years old or something. Great music

Enchanted Preludes for flute and cello: 



Variations for Orchestra: 



String Quartet #2 (won the Pulitzer Prize for this one): 



Double Concerto for Harpsichord and Piano:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Elliott Carter. You got to it before me, violadude


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

brotagonist said:


> Elliott Carter. You got to it before me, violadude


I'm a big fan


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

brotagonist said:


> Carter was a _great_ discovery I made rather late. I don't know how I could have been into the music I was and not have known his music sooner
> 
> It was only in the last two years that I decided to try some of Sibelius and Bruckner's symphonies. Sibelius was a _huge_ surprise, as I had never heard any music quite like it and it put a lot of later composers into perspective for me. Bruckner ties in with the heyday of the Wiener Klassic and Mahler. He was just a little bit difficult for me, but only because I found him slightly repetitious (I started with his Eighth). I have read that his style is strongly influenced by his primary instrument, the pipe organ. Odd as it might sound, this knowledge helped me put his expanded symphonies more into an understandable framework and I have become a fan. He is _definitely_ a must!


Sibelius had an incredibly unique style and musical language. Some people I think underestimate his uniqueness because his placement in time + his style made him a little on the conservative side but he isn't a writer of cliche Romantic symphonies at all.

Bruckner I still have a little bit of difficulty with but I like his music as well. It demands lots of time and attention.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Bartok is one composer I've not got to grips with. What I've heard Ive found atonal and brash.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Or the accessible )) and seductive _Flute Concerto_. Also the frenetic _Caténaires_. Or also the enchanting _Oboe Concerto_.

I also like: _A Symphony of Three Orchestras_; _String Quartet No. 5_; _Changes_; _Night Fantasies_.

His later pieces tend to be a little more 'simpler' and perhaps more 'accessible' because of that. You can start there.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

LarryShone said:


> Bartok is one composer I've not got to grips with. What I've heard Ive found atonal and brash.


Try Bluebeard's Castle: 




Or the 1st string quartet: 




Or the 3rd piano concerto:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

LarryShone said:


> Bartok is one composer I've not got to grips with. What I've heard Ive found atonal and brash.


Try the second movement of his Piano Concerto No.2. You will be very surprised!


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

aleazk, violadude

Thanks for these links. These are great, you've definitely given me tonight's evening listening!


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

aleazk said:


> Try the second movement of his Piano Concerto No.2. You will be very surprised!


What about the first, third and fourth movements?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

LarryShone said:


> What about the first, third and fourth movements?


Which version is it that you have - mine doesn't have a fourth movement (nor do any that I know of)


----------



## TitanisWalleri (Dec 30, 2012)

I tend to listen to some more obscure composers, so I haven't gotten around to some of the big mainstream ones. I am looking to get into Brahms. I have listened to his Tragic Overture and loved it. Also, Belioz. I am a big fan of Hunagrian March from the Damnation of Faust (I play trombone), but have yet to listen to Symphonie Fantastique.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

LarryShone said:


> What about the first, third and fourth movements?


There is no fourth movement of that concerto actually.

The first and third movements are amazing. He probably chose the second one because it's calm and peaceful (the opposite of what you said you didn't like about Bartok). The first and third movements I would say are not extraordinarily harsh, but they are quite cacophonous. They come off very jubilant and playful, at least to my ears.

There are also no strings in the outer movements. The strings only come in for the second movement.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dvorak and Bruckner, and I'm in no hurry....no hurry at all.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I have very little Bartok music, but I've liked everything I've heard. I need to get more of it. 

Otherwise, I'm gotten around to the majority of well-known composers from the 17th through the mid-20th century, even if I didn't care for what I heard, I at least explored their music.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Which version is it that you have - mine doesn't have a fourth movement (nor do any that I know of)


I don't have it. I don't have any Bartok.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

violadude said:


> There is no fourth movement of that concerto actually.
> 
> The first and third movements are amazing. He probably chose the second one because it's calm and peaceful (the opposite of what you said you didn't like about Bartok). The first and third movements I would say are not extraordinarily harsh, but they are quite cacophonous. They come off very jubilant and playful, at least to my ears.
> 
> There are also no strings in the outer movements. The strings only come in for the second movement.


I think I'll pass!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've been exploring classical music for many years and what I still haven't heard that I should be familiar with is overwhelming. I will never get to the end of that road, unfortunately.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

So many composers, so little time...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

LarryShone said:


> So many composers, so little time...


Exactly...........


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

LarryShone said:


> So many composers, so little time...


Just keep passing.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

I would love to get to know more of Handel, especially the operas and oratorios. And Purcell while I'm at it.

And to those who are contemplating getting to know Martinu, it is well worth every second of your time and every bit of your effort. A great reward. One of the composers who influences and inspires me very much.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

LarryShone said:


> I think I'll pass!


Hey, Larry, but at least give it a try! Yes, as @violadude said, I suggested that movement because it's calm and peaceful, i.e., the thing I supposed you were looking for.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

I dont think I like 'modern' classical, anything after Holst I suppose. Anything atonal, that exists for it's own sake yet is fundamentally, for me at least, unenjoyable. 
Notes thrown all over the place, no recognisable 'tune'. I like some post war but not all. I like Firebird but not so much Rite of Spring.


----------



## OperaGeek (Aug 15, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I've been exploring classical music for many years and what I still haven't heard that I should be familiar with is overwhelming. *I will never get to the end of that road, unfortunately.*


Unfortunately? I'm not so sure. In Norwegian, there is a saying (reportedly by the poet Arnulf Øverland) that goes something like: _"På vei er vandreren hjemme"_. In English, this would read something like: _"On the road, the wanderer is at home"_. Or perhaps: _"On the way there, the wanderer is at home"_. I quite like that.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

aleazk said:


> Hey, Larry, but at least give it a try! Yes, as @violadude said, I suggested that movement because it's calm and peaceful, i.e., the thing I supposed you were looking for.


I will later. But I have a problem with bits of music. I am not a fan of pieces of music. I have to like the whole lot. It's one reason I wont listen to Classic FM. They only play the 'nice bits'. Whereas Radio 3 plays the whole work warts and all.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

OperaGeek said:


> Unfortunately? I'm not so sure. In Norwegian, there is a saying (reportedly by the poet Arnulf Øverland) that goes something like: _"På vei er vandreren hjemme"_. In English, this would read something like: _"On the road, the wanderer is at home"_. Or perhaps: _"On the way there, the wanderer is at home"_. I quite like that.


I think I get it as the journey is better than the destination.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

LarryShone said:


> I dont think I like 'modern' classical *for the time being!*


Believe me, a few months on TC can change many, many things.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

omega said:


> Believe me, a few months on TC can change many, many things.


But I've been listening to classical since I was ayoung boy. Only member of my family that did! And I've been on this forum a long time. I joined in 2008 I think but under a different name. Long story that one. ..


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

LarryShone said:


> I think I'll pass!





LarryShone said:


> I dont think I like 'modern' classical, anything after Holst I suppose. Anything atonal, that exists for it's own sake yet is fundamentally, for me at least, unenjoyable.
> Notes thrown all over the place, no recognisable *'tune'*. I like some post war but not all. I like Firebird but not so much Rite of Spring.


Whaaa?

But who can resist the tunes of Bartok's second piano concerto?

Yadada daaa dadadadadada daaa dadadadadada DA daaaaaaaaaa

I'll just leave this right here






Just in case...


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

LarryShone said:


> I don't have it. I don't have any Bartok.


I would never have guessed!


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> I would never have guessed!


Well you did ask! Oh well


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

violadude said:


> Whaaa?
> 
> But who can resist the tunes of Bartok's second piano concerto?
> 
> ...


Ugh. Was the man tone deaf?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

LarryShone said:


> Ugh. Was the man tone deaf?


Didn't like it?


----------



## dnug (Sep 5, 2014)

I would like to hear more guys like Vanhal and Dittersdorf, along with the numerous amount of polish and czech and italian composers from the same time that get overlooked


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

LarryShone said:


> Ugh. Was the man tone deaf?


No. He was quite simply one of the finest composers of the 20th century -- and the more I study him I've begun thinking he may well be the finest. That one doesn't like his (or other 20th century) music -- well, that's fine. We all have our preferences. But I'm always taken aback by those who feel compelled to add an insult. There is no need to insult composers. Just move on to music that you enjoy. Please remember that there are some of us who love this music -- love this music deeply. I, for one, do.


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

I feel obliged to appreciate Bach's choral works. So I've assembled a few different highly-regarded recordings of the St. Matthew Passion. And once in a while I'll build up a head of steam and then sit down determined to Get It this time. And invariably, after a couple of minutes, a sense of dreariness overpowers me. Then I have to immediately switch to something with a woman singing a bright melody or loud guitars or both.

The actuarial tables suggest I've got about a quarter century left. I'll keep trying.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

violadude said:


> Didn't like it?


Not really. It seems there was a nice theme in there but then they gave the job of playing to a 3 year old. Not my thing at all but hey we're all different.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

LarryShone said:


> Not really. It seems there was a nice theme in there but then they gave the job of playing to a 3 year old. Not my thing at all but hey we're all different.


"the job of playing to a 3 year old": Why do you choose to insult this music and this composer? Just move on, and let those of us who have ears for this enjoy what we love.


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

Brahms, probably because I have the attention span of a gnat. Then again, Bruckner is my favorite composer so....


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Alypius said:


> "the job of playing to a 3 year old": Why do you choose to insult this music and this composer? Just move on, and let those of us who have ears for this enjoy what we love.


 Because I don't like his music, or what I've heard so far, and this is a public forum, everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

omega said:


> Believe me, a few months on TC can change many, many things.


Yeah. It can make you poor!


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Mahler is always difficult to me. I'll try to hear the symphonies chronologically soon.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mahler's easy.

Exercise is difficult.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have yet to explore Stockhausen in any great detail. Heard the Helicopter String Quartet and that's about it.


----------



## mushrider (Jan 14, 2015)

Most significant composer for me, to fall in between the 'interested' and 'not interested' categories would be Chopin. I'm somewhat interested, i pick him up occasionally, but i have not gotten around a lot of his stuff yet.


----------



## mushrider (Jan 14, 2015)

You said Dvořák, i could put him here too.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've been a listener for over 60 years and there are so many composers and works I have never heard, it boggles the mind.
So much music....so little time!!


----------

